# Another one I made.



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Silicone modified zombie mask, I call him skank! I had a hard time deciding between the saftey pins and stitches, I figured this way he looks a little more skanky compared to a stitch job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you have a shot of the "before" mask?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, the safety pins make him look more "skanky" then a basic stitching job. I love all the details, nice job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lookin good Allen, You did a rockin job on this guy!!


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW!!! I love this guy


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Bone Dancer,
Here is a simpler version of the mask


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, that is an amazing job. Makes me wonder if some of the cheaper lame looking masks could be "fixed" in the same manor. Do you have a materials list of what you used. I guess more to the point, are there things that you shouldnt use on a latex mask.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Bone dancer,
Silicone and latex are pretty different animals. A silicone mask can be altered within a few hours of coming out of the mold. After that the silicone wont adhere to itself. 
Latex can be built up but delamination is more likely. Clean the mask really well with acetone, then dry it off. you can build up with latex thickened with toilet paper or by just thickening the latex in the fridge. You need to go in fairly thin layers (1/4 inch or less) as latex air dries. Silicone cures via chemical reaction so it can be laid on thicker.
Things to not use on latex...any petroleum based product will eat latex fairly quickly, so no petroleum jelly. Spray paint will cause latex to break down much faster than it would normally.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that's one sweet looking skank great job I forsee some cash in your pocket


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Great mask! Definitely don't want to run into him in the dark woods.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

You did an amazing job man!


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow!!! you have amazing talent....those are actually kind of creepy lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

OK. Stupid question. You did an outstanding job, and I could see trying something like this myself. Do you have a how-to?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! That's amazing! I'm forever blown away by the talent on this site!


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

Great Mask!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn creepy mask! Excellent work!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Freaky! Thanks for sharing Allen.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Allen this one is so cool! I love the stitches on the neck. You do some amazing work!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Again, you're amazing Allen! Awesome job on these masks...and the name fits too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice and creepy, i like it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

What a great way to get the mask you want... and original. What Talent Allen!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why didn't I marry you??


----------

